# Rhino Liner?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting question.
I've been thinking about an aluminum utility vee
and was thinking about how to cut the tin noise.
Spray on liner would add a better non-skid surface to the interior
and help silence the noises made by waves against the hull.
So I've been doing a little research...

http://www.rhinolinings.com/applications/spray_what/aluminum_boat_hull

http://www.rhinoliningsmidwest.com/marine.htm


----------



## billb (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. 
I had seen one of the websites, but I have not met anyone who has tried it yet. I think I am going to do it. I don't think the inside of my boat could look much worse if it fails? I am thinking this would cut down on some of the slow seeping I get as well as being non skid and sound deadening. I have too many pots in the fire at the moment, but I will post pics when I get around to it.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

suggestion? zinc chromate primer it first? otherwise the rhino liner might not stick (aluminum is a pita like that)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've seen it used many times and never heard any negative experiences from it. your coating company can give you the best info on prep


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't roll it on, get it sprayed. I've used the roll on rhino liner on a friends jeep and also used the roll on bedliner on my last boat for rub rails. Problem is that the roll on stuff is made very thin compared to the spray on. You would have to do like 6-8 coats to get the same thickness because when you have it sprayed they use a bigger rubber medium. Rolling it on will work well for a non-skid surface after 2 or 3 coats, but if you want to deaden noise a bit you will need the thicker rubber pieces from the spray process.
I've had several friends get there trucks done by the pro's and the rhino liner is a good product. However Line-x is much nicer IMHO, especially when you get the UV package.


----------



## Flats_Broke (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't have an aluminum skiff but I did just have my 13' Gheenoe Line-X'd and it turned out SWEET! Very happy with the results.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Line x Sarasota has an aluminum application that can be color matched. They have a thread on the hull truth under the commercial section.


----------

